
CryptoMood – Description - amamaghani
CryptoMood app helps traders to make better investment decisions with crypto sentiment analysis tools that use artificial intelligence and data from 50,000+ sources to uncover early trading signals.<p>Cryptomoods&#x27; market sentiment app analyses the latest data from 10+ News aggregators, 4 Social Media Networks, 50,000+ News sources, 100+ trading and crypto blogs to help crypto traders with:
 Detecting the direction in which the crypto market will move.
 Identifying whether market sentiment is strong or weak.
 Exposing a possible reversal ⏪ of the crypto market.
 Deciding to trade, hold position or exit position.<p>CryptoMood applies and enhances the Neural Networks used for FOREX trading to cryptocurrency trading in order to provide comprehensive real-time views of the crypto market sentiment.<p>ℹ️ Features of this app<p>️ Massive Data Mining<p>We process data from 50,000+ News sources, 10+ News aggregators, Twitter, Facebook and 2 other Social Networks, 100+ trading and crypto blogs<p>️ Natural Language Processing and Understanding<p>With the help of NLP &amp; ML, Cryptomood&#x27;s sentiment analysis tools can accurately analyse text and measure crypto market sentiment<p>️ Advanced Artificial Intelligence Algorithms  (Market Impact Analysis)<p>Our crypto sentiment analysis tools use high complexity artificial intelligence algorithms to analyse market sentiment and uncover crypto trading signals<p>️ Whale  Movements and Tether Emissions<p>To analyse crypto market sentiment, track the largest crypto wallets&#x27; movements and significant cash-crypto conversions
======
amamaghani
Thank you for your question. We estimate that our sentiment data predicts
market movements correctly in most occasions. Although sentiment is a strong
enough factor to judge market movements, we do not recommend relying solely on
1 source. Thus, when making our trading decisions, we form our choice by
taking different aspects in mind.

------
celticninja
So if the sentiment is good do you trade in it? I get the selling shovels in a
good rush but how confident are you in your own product?

